
Understanding the “improved” in VIM - Super User Blog - ivoflipse
http://blog.superuser.com/2012/03/06/understanding-the-improved-in-vim/
======
chalst
I don't see the point in copying this answer whole into a blog post. It does
not help to understand the "improved" in vim, as Jim Dennis' answer says he
does not try to.

A blog post that quoted from Jim's answer and gave pointers to further
information about vim's extensions would have begun to justify the title.

For reference value - HN post linking to Jim's answer:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2911930>

------
gilligan
A blog post consisting only of a copied stackoverflow answer. How exciting...
NOT.

~~~
jinushaun
Doesn't even provide extra information or analysis of the answer.

